# R5 USERS: UPDATE YOUR RF LENSES!!



## LSXPhotog (Aug 12, 2020)

R5 users, if you haven't updated your RF lenses to the latest firmware - like me - you need to do it. I am finally in the office and took the time to download the firmware for the RF 24-105. No joke, I thought the screen was frozen when I was doing an IS test - it's that good.


----------



## tron (Aug 13, 2020)

I have updated all my RF lenses (24-105, 35, 15-35, 24-70) and my EOS R (with 1.7.0)

All I miss now is an EOS R5!!!!


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm curious to know peoples' experiences with RF lenses with IS and how that works with IBIS, thanks. Rudy seems to say in this video that if you combine an RF lens with IS with a body with IBIS, the overall image stabilization is way better than any other combo. If it's really that good, it might tempt me to ditch my Tamron EF 24-70 2.8 IS for the Canon RF 24-70 2.8 IS.

Sadly the only RF glass I own, the 50mm 1.2, does not seem to have an update for it. Then again, why would it since it has no IS.


----------



## tron (Aug 13, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> I'm curious to know peoples' experiences with RF lenses with IS and how that works with IBIS, thanks. Rudy seems to say in this video that if you combine an RF lens with IS with a body with IBIS, the overall image stabilization is way better than any other combo. If it's really that good, it might tempt me to ditch my Tamron EF 24-70 2.8 IS for the Canon RF 24-70 2.8 IS.
> 
> Sadly the only RF glass I own, the 50mm 1.2, does not seem to have an update for it. Then again, why would it since it has no IS.


Even so the stabilization must be very good even with IBIS alone.
See









Here's How The IBIS System in the Canon EOS R5 and EOS R6 Work


The Canon EOS R5 and the Canon EOS R6 have in body image stabilization. Here's how they are going to work with your lenses.




www.thephoblographer.com





The following lenses will give users of the Canon EOS R5 and the Canon EOS R6 up to 8 stops of image stabilization.

Canon RF 24-70mm f2.8 L IS USM
Canon RF 24-105mm f4 L IS USM
Canon RF 85mm f1.2 L USM (both variants)
Canon RF 28-70mm f2 L USM
Canon RF 24-105mm f4-7.1 IS STM
The following lenses will give users of the Canon EOS R5 and the Canon EOS R6 up to 7 stops of image stabilization.

Canon RF 15-35mm f2.8 L IS USM
Canon RF 35mm f1.8 IS USM
Canon RF 50mm f1.2 L USM
The following lenses will give users of the Canon EOS R5 and the Canon EOS R6 up to 7.5 stops of image stabilization.

Canon RF 70-200mm f2.8 L IS USM
The following lenses will give users of the Canon EOS R5 and the Canon EOS R6 up to 6.5 stops of image stabilization.

Canon RF 24-240mm f4-6.3 IS USM Lens
The following lenses will give users of the Canon EOS R5 and the Canon EOS R6 up to 6 stops of image stabilization.

Canon RF 100-500mm F4.5-7.1L IS USM Lens


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 13, 2020)

tron said:


> Even so the stabilization must be very good even with IBIS alone.


Meh, it's so-so. In the real world I'm getting around 3 stops of stability on a somewhat consistent basis with my RF 50mm 1.2. I mean it's way better than nothing, but it's not a miracle.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 13, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Meh, it's so-so. In the real world I'm getting around 3 stops of stability on a somewhat consistent basis with my RF 50mm 1.2. I mean it's way better than nothing, but it's not a miracle.



I put on an FD 50mm and got similar results...maybe a little better, but when using high-speed shooting and getting a bunch of trash for a keeper here and there. Ironically, the IBIS does not work at all when I have my Sigma 50mm Art lens attached - it acts like the lens has IS because the menu option goes away and is greyed out on the "My Menu". Hopefully Sigma sends out a firmware update that fixes this issue...otherwise I may actually buy the RF 50mm.


----------



## jd7 (Aug 13, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> I put on an FD 50mm and got similar results...maybe a little better, but when using high-speed shooting and getting a bunch of trash for a keeper here and there. Ironically, the IBIS does not work at all when I have my Sigma 50mm Art lens attached - it acts like the lens has IS because the menu option goes away and is greyed out on the "My Menu". Hopefully Sigma sends out a firmware update that fixes this issue...otherwise I may actually buy the RF 50mm.


So, no IBIS with vintage lenses either? Or is the camera for some reason actually detecting the Sigma 50mm Art as a particular Canon lens which has IS? I can understand the camera and lens might have to be able to cooperate if they both have stabilisation (if they don't cooperate, I suppose the IBIS and IS could end up fighting each other), but seems strange (not to menion disappointing) that IBIS isn't available with a non-stabilised lens.


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 13, 2020)

jd7 said:


> but seems strange (not to menion disappointing) that IBIS isn't available with a non-stabilised lens.



I think it isn't a matter of whether the lens is stabilized, but rather if the R5 can ID the lens and tell how big is it's image circle.

If it's exactly 43.2mm (enough to cover the sensor, and no more), IBIS can't work. If the camera moves it, part of it would be in darkness (outside the image circle). The larger the image circle, the more IBIS can move the sensor. My guess is the R5 doesn't recognize the lens, makes the safe assumption the image circle is minimal, and turns IBIS off.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 13, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> I think it isn't a matter of whether the lens is stabilized, but rather if the R5 can ID the lens and tell how big is it's image circle.
> 
> If it's exactly 43.2mm (enough to cover the sensor, and no more), IBIS can't work. If the camera moves it, part of it would be in darkness (outside the image circle). The larger the image circle, the more IBIS can move the sensor. My guess is the R5 doesn't recognize the lens, makes the safe assumption the image circle is minimal, and turns IBIS off.



According to the manual, if it doesn't recognize it, you get a new option in the settings menu to input the focal length. If the IBIS menu disappears completely the lens has been identified as having IS.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 13, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> I think it isn't a matter of whether the lens is stabilized, but rather if the R5 can ID the lens and tell how big is it's image circle.
> 
> If it's exactly 43.2mm (enough to cover the sensor, and no more), IBIS can't work. If the camera moves it, part of it would be in darkness (outside the image circle). The larger the image circle, the more IBIS can move the sensor. My guess is the R5 doesn't recognize the lens, makes the safe assumption the image circle is minimal, and turns IBIS off.


No you're getting too hung up on the image circle thing.

Yes Canon said that because of most RF lenses' large image circles it lets IBIS be more effective. But that doesn't mean that if you attach a lens that it can't identify the image circle of that it just gives up and gives you no IBIS at all. You can even take the lens completely off the camera with the camera turned on, and if image stabilization is turned on, you can move the camera around a little and see the sensor moving to compensate.

If you have any lens that the camera can't identify, it still gives you some degree of IBIS. Yes it's true that the sensor might move a little out of the image circle, but I don't think image circles are really a hard cutoff, so you just might get some degree of vingetting, which is something people have always lived with with lenses.

With the Sigma lens, I suspect it's just an error in the firmware of the lens that is causing the camera to assume the lens has IS when it doesn't. And in that case, there's no telling what effect that might have on how the IBIS does or doesn't work.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 13, 2020)

jd7 said:


> So, no IBIS with vintage lenses either? Or is the camera for some reason actually detecting the Sigma 50mm Art as a particular Canon lens which has IS? I can understand the camera and lens might have to be able to cooperate if they both have stabilisation (if they don't cooperate, I suppose the IBIS and IS could end up fighting each other), but seems strange (not to menion disappointing) that IBIS isn't available with a non-stabilised lens.


IBIS worked great on vintage lenses. It also works just fine with my 24mm and 35mm Art lenses. It does not work at all with my 50mm Art.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Aug 15, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> IBIS worked great on vintage lenses. It also works just fine with my 24mm and 35mm Art lenses. It does not work at all with my 50mm Art.


I just now double-checked and my 50 Art is recognized as a non-IS 50mm lens -- with the expected options available in my R5's "IS (Image Stabilizer) mode" menu item (as is my entire stable of Sigma Art EF glass)... So I think that something's up with your 50 Art... Maybe you should try updating or reinstalling the 50's firmware.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 15, 2020)

JustMeOregon said:


> I just now double-checked and my 50 Art is recognized as a non-IS 50mm lens -- with the expected options available in my R5's "IS (Image Stabilizer) mode" menu item (as is my entire stable of Sigma Art EF glass)... So I think that something's up with your 50 Art... Maybe you should try updating or reinstalling the 50's firmware.


Rats...I don't believe firmware can be uninstalled, but after I ran into this issue, I updated the firmware. It did not fix the problem. Perhaps my lens it is too old? Mine was on the first shipment of 50mm Arts when it came out. I couldn't replace my Canon 50mm lenses quick enough. Haha


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 15, 2020)

Bef


LSXPhotog said:


> Rats...I don't believe firmware can be uninstalled, but after I ran into this issue, I updated the firmware. It did not fix the problem. Perhaps my lens it is too old? Mine was on the first shipment of 50mm Arts when it came out. I couldn't replace my Canon 50mm lenses quick enough. Haha


just before you gave up on your 50Art... there are number of firmware adjustable settings that when adjusted may potentially affect lens operation. First off, I would reset All lens setting to default Via USB dock. There is such an option in the sigma software. including manual focus override option set to NO. Reset AFMA adjustment table as well. but P,ease do write down what setting you have now so that you can restore back to if required.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 15, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Bef
> 
> just before you gave up on your 50Art... there are number of firmware adjustable settings that when adjusted may potentially affect lens operation. First off, I would reset All lens setting to default Via USB dock. There is such an option in the sigma software. including manual focus override option set to NO. Reset AFMA adjustment table as well. but P,ease do write down what setting you have now so that you can restore back to if required.


I'll get on this tonight and report back. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 16, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> Rats...I don't believe firmware can be uninstalled, but after I ran into this issue, I updated the firmware. It did not fix the problem. Perhaps my lens it is too old? Mine was on the first shipment of 50mm Arts when it came out. I couldn't replace my Canon 50mm lenses quick enough. Haha


Sorry to hear your 50mm Art isn't getting along with IBIS, hope you can get that sorted out!

I hear you on the 50mm lens front. Canon's 50mm offerings until the RF 50mm 1.2, have been pretty crap if I'm honest. Terrible autofocus and very questionable image quality compared to the competition. One of the main reasons I went to the RF mount camera was to finally have a decent Canon 50mm!


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 17, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Bef
> 
> just before you gave up on your 50Art... there are number of firmware adjustable settings that when adjusted may potentially affect lens operation. First off, I would reset All lens setting to default Via USB dock. There is such an option in the sigma software. including manual focus override option set to NO. Reset AFMA adjustment table as well. but P,ease do write down what setting you have now so that you can restore back to if required.


You're a genius!!!! I went into the software and reset everything and put it back on the camera and the menu option for IS was now available! Works great!!! Thank you...and sorry Canon, but I won't be buying the RF lens just yet. LOL


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 17, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Sorry to hear your 50mm Art isn't getting along with IBIS, hope you can get that sorted out!
> 
> I hear you on the 50mm lens front. Canon's 50mm offerings until the RF 50mm 1.2, have been pretty crap if I'm honest. Terrible autofocus and very questionable image quality compared to the competition. One of the main reasons I went to the RF mount camera was to finally have a decent Canon 50mm!


It looks like reverting the lens back to the original settings (the lens had focusing issues on my DSLRs) fixed it. If I had to guess, the full-time manual override is what caused the problem. I think that setting just allowed you to disengage AF and manually focus when AF is attached to the shutter button...which it wasn't on any of my cameras.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 17, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> You're a genius!!!! I went into the software and reset everything and put it back on the camera and the menu option for IS was now available! Works great!!! Thank you...and sorry Canon, but I won't be buying the RF lens just yet. LOL


Great news. Enjoy your 50Art.


----------

